# 2005 Merc 25 tiller issues



## fishn bubba (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok. I need some help!!! I have a 2005 25 Merc tiller 2 stroke, with an issue of the tiler arm going into foward but binding when trying to put it in reverse. The tiller arm assessembly is new as of 6 months ago, and the boat was used less than a week before having this issue


----------



## SWFLrunner (Mar 27, 2017)

Did you recently do any service and remove the lower unit? There's a 5/16 stainless washer that sits on the shift shaft above an ear on the shaft, it just sits on there, it operates the tilt lock. If the washer is missing the ear on the shaft can run past the lock mechanism and binds and keeps the motor from going into reverse or makes it hard to go into reverse.


----------



## fishn bubba (Aug 23, 2015)

the motor was serviced a few months ago recently had the tilt bar replaced but thats it.


----------



## SWFLrunner (Mar 27, 2017)

fishn bubba said:


> the motor was serviced a few months ago recently had the tilt bar replaced but thats it.


The tiller system is pretty simple. If the cables look good and the mechanism the runs to the shift shaft under the hood looks good and its connected to the shaft properly there's not much under the hood to restrict the movement. Losing that washer is common, it can just fall off when the lower unit is pulled to replace the impeller. If the impeller was replaced during that service that's where I would be looking.


----------



## fishn bubba (Aug 23, 2015)

ok it was replaced in November so i figured it would have broke before now I've put tons of hours on the boat north of 100. I am the type of person that know enough to get me in trouble with the motor lol


----------



## SWFLrunner (Mar 27, 2017)

Disclaimer: I'm not a marine mechanic.
I can walk you through pulling the lower unit to check if you want, it's pretty easy.

What I think happens is the shift shaft passes through a hole in the tilt lock. The pressed ears on the shaft are large enough to not pass through the hole and operate the mechanism normally. Over some time the ears or the hole in the mechanism wear some from not having the washer in place, then the ears slide through and bind. If you never open it all the way up the force is limited and you may not notice for a while. I had it happen. Worked fine, then one day it wouldn't go in reverse, added pressure and it popped in. Ran some more and it was fine, then it locked on me and there was no putting it in reverse. Washer was lost during previous service.


----------



## JJHang20 (Apr 27, 2017)

SWFLrunner said:


> Disclaimer: I'm not a marine mechanic.
> I can walk you through pulling the lower unit to check if you want, it's pretty easy.
> 
> What I think happens is the shift shaft passes through a hole in the tilt lock. The pressed ears on the shaft are large enough to not pass through the hole and operate the mechanism normally. Over some time the ears or the hole in the mechanism wear some from not having the washer in place, then the ears slide through and bind. If you never open it all the way up the force is limited and you may not notice for a while. I had it happen. Worked fine, then one day it wouldn't go in reverse, added pressure and it popped in. Ran some more and it was fine, then it locked on me and there was no putting it in reverse. Washer was lost during previous service.


I am having the same problem of not being able to shift into reverse with my remote control 2004 Mercury 25HP 2-Stroke.
Also the tilt lock usually does not disengage when in foward, I have to pull pin to tilt the engine. 
I know we left a stainless washer off because we could not figure out where it came from after changing the impeller and housing.
You say the ears or the hole could wear some without the washer in place, do you think I will have to replace anything else?


----------



## SWFLrunner (Mar 27, 2017)

JJHang20 said:


> I am having the same problem of not being able to shift into reverse with my remote control 2004 Mercury 25HP 2-Stroke.
> Also the tilt lock usually does not disengage when in foward, I have to pull pin to tilt the engine.
> I know we left a stainless washer off because we could not figure out where it came from after changing the impeller and housing.
> You say the ears or the hole could wear some without the washer in place, do you think I will have to replace anything else?


The shift shaft will be fine, no need to replace anything other than the washer. Drop the lower unit, get a 5/16 stainless washer put it on there, reassemble and you'll be good to go.

Like your Classic, saw it on Craigslist when it was for sale.


----------



## JJHang20 (Apr 27, 2017)

SWFLrunner said:


> The shift shaft will be fine, no need to replace anything other than the washer. Drop the lower unit, get a 5/16 stainless washer put it on there, reassemble and you'll be good to go.
> 
> Like your Classic, saw it on Craigslist when it was for sale.


Thank you SWFLrunner.


----------

